

Excel as a database - scw
http://www.neopoleon.com/home/blogs/neo/archive/2003/09/29/5458.aspx

======
jsjenkins168
At my previous job I did some "data cleansing" of transactional data for our
customers, to ensure it was in a usable format to perform ETL on and
eventually load into an OLAP datamart for analytics.

You would be surprised how many big (like household name) companies use
Excel/Flat file formats to record their data..

